# Help in finding flat/villa for a Indian family!



## jayv (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi,

I would be relocating to Abu dhabi in a couple of months with my family. 

Can you pls suggest the areas which has nice flats/villa (children play area, swimming pool etc.) with a budget range of 50 - 70K? And, close to any Abu Dhabi Indian school... 

How far the grocery stores are spread out across AD? 

Thnx!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
How many rooms/bedrooms are you looking for?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I would enquire to the schools first to see which have spaces/can likely accept your kids this year and then search for property in nearby areas - a lot of the older city center areas are cheaper than they used to be and some buildings have pools on the roof, for example Tourist Club, Mushrif, and out of the city there's Mussafah and Mohamed bin zayed city,, but I don't know where Indian schools are (definitely a few in MBZ area).

In the city you'll find grocery stores on most blocks, out of town can vary a lot.

Good luck


----------



## jayv (Aug 3, 2016)

@Stevesolar, I am looking for 1 BDR with a big hall..

@Racing_Goats, thanks for your suggestions! Sorry that I didn't quote my kids age, my first one is 3 years and the 2nd one is just 6 months old, so I do not need to worry about the main stream school for now. It's just to be on the safer side while I look for the flat, so that it would be easier for me when I admit my first one in the school next year.


----------

